
Collabora Brings LibreOffice Online to OwnCloud - LukasReschke
https://owncloud.org/blog/libreoffice-online-has-arrived-in-owncloud/
======
stp-ip
Compared to the last version of online document editing in ownCLoud... this
might actually be usable.

